

iOS 5 will have private browsing (a.k.a. "porn mode") - raldi
http://imgur.com/vMHHf

======
MiguelHudnandez
I'm sure they'll need to figure out a better way to implement it.

"Hmm.. I want to load this link... but... Home > Settings > Safari > Private
Browsing: On > Home > Safari > Tap the link to shop for a gift for my wife."

I am hoping to see new and weird gestures. Like, flip the phone up-side down
(home button at the top of the device) to enter private browsing.

------
noonespecial
... the data from which Apple will meticulously store in plain-text somewhere
on the file system.

